# Went 3 for 4 today



## rizzman (Oct 25, 2007)

Realizing I tied about 75 harnesses over the last few weeks, I got out of the manroom for awhile and went for a long walk in Ashland Co. After about 100 acres of thickets and briars I realized how much I missed my beagle...


----------



## Buckeye Ron (Feb 3, 2005)

rizzman said:


> Realizing I tied about 75 harnesses over the last few weeks, I got out of the manroom for awhile and went for a long walk in Ashland Co. After about 100 acres of thickets and briars I realized how much I missed my beagle...


rizzman,
That be some fun right there

Ron


----------



## BIGTCAT'N (Apr 12, 2006)

I can smell the rabbit stew from here!!


----------



## ROOM2MOVE (Jan 28, 2008)

Have not done that in years. , bet it was a great day!


----------



## Tom G (Sep 26, 2004)

Good job on the bunnies, I think it would be a good idea to give the chief's dad some of that stew  . Just kiddin


----------



## rizzman (Oct 25, 2007)

michaelhunt said:


> Wrong forum fellow OGF'er. Unless that's a fish in rabbit's clothing.


Found shad in there belly so I posted here...


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

Rizz,
Don't worry about the comment. Mr. Hunt tried to mess up a post for me as well. If you think about how childish his name is, we could probably figure out his real motives. Surprised the moderators did not get the meaning behind his name and block it! Anyways, I enjoyed seeing you out hunting. It's not like we are burning up the forum with posts right now. Nice job and enjoy the stew!!


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice job Rick. I plan on stomping some brush for bunnies here soon


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

Congrats, that's a nice haul. Worth the effort. Sunday was a great day for bunny hunting. I went 2 for 3 hunting public land down at Tappan Lake. Thought about going to Ladue, but was afraid the snow would be too dee. Would have had the other bunny, but had trouble pulling the hammer back on the old .410 single shot! Sold my 12 gage last week, so went back to the trusty rusty! It's the same gun my dad and uncles learned to shoot on!


----------



## mriversinco (Feb 4, 2012)

Nice job without a dog....


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

i tend to like my wabbit backs frid. congrats on some good eatin. i havent been wabbit huntin in many years now. but i still remember stradlin some of thos big briars, still makes me want to rub the sore spots,LOL.
sherman


----------

